
Ask HN: Where else do junior developers congregate? - CiPHPerCoder
Short and sweet: I&#x27;ve spent the past year or so cleaning up Stack Overflow answers that offered bad PHP security&#x2F;cryptography advice and I feel like I&#x27;ve done as much as I can there.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;meta.stackoverflow.com&#x2F;questions&#x2F;293930&#x2F;problematic-php-cryptography-advice-in-popular-questions<p>Instead of scraping the bottom of the barrel, I&#x27;d like to look for places that more junior developers tend to congregate so I can help diffuse knowledge about security engineering and cryptography far and wide.<p>What are some other places worth focusing on?
======
brudgers
By definition Junior Developers are an "endless September" phenomenon. They
congregate at college commencements and in boot camps at best. At worst, they
autodidact alone as "darkmatter". Being bad at security and cryptography is
what makes them junior.

Good luck.

------
empressplay
Slack? [http://hamsterpad.com](http://hamsterpad.com)

------
justsorneguy
Workplaces.

